# CO2 controller



## John_42 (13 Jul 2013)

Does anyone have  experience of this CO2 controller?


----------



## ceg4048 (13 Jul 2013)

It is NOT a CO2 controller. It is a pH controller and it uses CO2 to change the pH. You should be very clear about this fact before spending more money than necessary. Control of pH does NOT equal control of CO2. A simple solenoid coupled to a timer is a better way to gain experience using CO2.

Cheers,


----------



## John_42 (19 Jul 2013)

Can you explain your answer a bit more: " Control of pH does NOT equal control of CO2"
How come The CO2 table below involves only pH and dKH....what else should be there?
And why is it not in the table if it can affect pH so much?

Cheers,


----------



## foxfish (19 Jul 2013)

PH or C02 controllers are not popular because there are not designed for our use in the planted tank.
The device measures PH & uses that to switch on a co2 supply  but we don't want an on off supply of C02 we want a permanent supply of C02.
The waters PH has little effect on our plants but a constant C02 supply is extremely important.


----------



## clonitza (19 Jul 2013)

Some soils, wood, additives in your tap water affect the PH and make the CO2 addition via a PH controller troublesome.
It can be used, I used it in the past but you need a backup like a drop checker to know that you are really adding the "right" amount.
Fiddling with it the first months is necessary before you get the hang of it.
Tom and Viktor might help you more, I gave up on using pressurized CO2 for now.

Mike


----------

